# Possible purchase



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Looks like a tank of a HUS horse. Bloodlines?


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

That horse is truly drool worthy! Absolutely gorgeous, looks like he's built just a tad down hill though, which may or may not be an issue for you. What are your plans for the horse?


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

A picture without a saddle would be better!

His hind legs are a bit posty and his pasterns are very upright. In addition he is lacking bone in his legs, particularly given the size of his body. Not a horse I would choose for jumping or any kind of high impact endeavour. He looks to be built rather downhill, although it is hard to tell if the picture is warped from taking a screen shot or not. 

He is a pretty boy for sure, could be fun for some low level stuff! I wouldn't pay big bucks for him though. JMO.


----------



## aggiegirl14 (Dec 22, 2011)

He's very pretty. The only thing I really see conformation wise is he has pretty steep angles and like someone else said, he's a little posty. What do you want to use him for? I bet he would be gret for HUS and equitation... don't know much about jumping.


----------



## annabana27 (Nov 16, 2007)

I want to use him mainly as a HUS but also a little jumping nothing huge just fun shows.


----------



## annabana27 (Nov 16, 2007)

his asking price is 10k i think its a bit much for him since hes not fully trained and only 30 days in...plus i see the same confirmation issues you guys see.


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh yikes, I'd pass with that price and only 30 days training. You can easily find something finished with show points/experience for that. How old is he?


----------



## annabana27 (Nov 16, 2007)

He's 3


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Definitely not worth $10,000. He's an okay-looking guy, but not exceptional.

I'd say pass this one up, for sure.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

With the exception of the price and only 30 days training, he deffinitely looks like he'd make a fine HUS horse.. Yeah he'd probably be ok for small jumps, but I wouldn't push it on jumping with him. He kinda looks like the HUS Quarter Horses I usually see though. Maybe you should take him for a test run/ride?


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

He is a bit sickle hocked behind and very light in bone in front. His hocks are set a bit high and his gaskin is a bit short. His neck is set a bit low too.

He is very very nicely turned out and photographed, but I do not think he is that great a horse.


----------



## annabana27 (Nov 16, 2007)

here is his sales page


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Elana said:


> He is a bit sickle hocked behind and very light in bone in front. His hocks are set a bit high and his gaskin is a bit short. His neck is set a bit low too.
> 
> He is very very nicely turned out and photographed, but I do not think he is that great a horse.


He is not sickle hocked.


----------



## 1RedHorse (May 3, 2011)

Hes camped out in his hocks.


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

he appears camped out but it could be the way he's standing. based on his hock angles, he's probably fine. Where are his feet though!!! tiny little things. no foot, no horse. Also neck ties in low and he is down hill. For $10K, eh.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice horse. Not "posty" . Not sickle hocked not over angled either .
He does not appear downhill when looking from withers to butt. 
If you are doing hunter under saddle, what heights are jumping ? and has he jumped ? or are you just doing flat work? 
a pic of him unsaddled would be nice.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice horse!


----------

